# touche control clavier qwerty



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

Quelqu'un pourrait me faire un photo ou me confirmer que la touche ctrl est bien au meme endroit sur un clavier qwerty ? car je sais que certaines touches ne le sont pas ou sont differentes.

Voila je vous explique, ma soeur (qui est a l'autre bout du monde (ou c'est moi?)) ne sait pas comment utiliser son PB (j'ai juste reussi a la faire switcher pour la frime  ...) et donc ne sait pas acceder au menus contextuel par la touche ctrl. 
Bref j'aimerais lui expliquer (par telephone) mais pour ca j'aimerais confirmation que la touche se situe bien au meme endroit et s'appelle bien ctrl aussi pour pas y passer des heures.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me faire un photo ou me confirmer que la touche ctrl est bien au meme endroit sur un clavier qwerty ? car je sais que certaines touches ne le sont pas ou sont differentes.
> 
> ...



je confirme


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

eheh 

merci pour ta reponse ultra rapide 
je vais pouvoir jouer au hotliner...


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

'service 



_pis google image c'est pas mal aussi _


----------



## Sebang (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 'service
> 
> 
> 
> _pis google image c'est pas mal aussi _



Par contre, c'est peut-être moi, mais il me semble que c'est un clavier Espagnol ! (ou en tout cas hispanique). 
Mais bon, ça ne change rien, la touche ctrl est bel est bien au même endroit sur les claviers QWERTY que sur le azerty Fr (sauf le qwerty Japonais où caps lock et control sont inversés).


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Je le savais (rien qu'à l'URL en fait) mais c'est un qwerty aussi et non un azerty ou un qwertz


----------



## Sebang (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais (rien qu'à l'URL en fait) mais c'est un qwerty aussi et non un azerty ou un qwertz



De toute façon, y faut vraiment être Suisse pour utiliser un qwertz.   

(la même dans l'autre sens peut être faite aussi, concernant les azerty... um um...   )


----------

